# Egg whites VERY late at night?



## motionman04 (May 2, 2006)

Well, its finals, and that means a very late night, just wanted to know if its okay to eat several cooked egg whites this late.


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2006)

Yup, its fine.  You should add in a yolk or 2 to slow down digestion or fish oil.


----------



## brollickby06 (May 3, 2006)

best thing to eat late is cottage cheese


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2006)

> best thing to eat late is cottage cheese



that is good too.. but I wouldnt say the "best" Egg is also a very slow digesting protein source, alike casein protein in cottage cheese. 

I too, also add some fat with the egg white- yokls are great as Jodi said. natural peanut butter is good on eggs. melts and yummy. I know, I am weird


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2006)

Ewww PB on eggs


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Ewww PB on eggs




  yes. and its good. very good. dont say anything unless you try!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 3, 2006)

atherjen said:
			
		

> yes. and its good. very good. dont say anything unless you try!



Your sanity now has to be taken into question.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2006)

atherjen said:
			
		

> yes. and its good. very good. dont say anything unless you try!


This is true!  You'd be surprised what goes well with natty PB!

On my last cut I would mix tuna and PB all together a put it into a ziploc bag.  When it was time to eat at work I would just bite the end off and squeeze the combo out...tasted great!  Or another for my low carb days was grilled chicken breast with pb melted on top!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This is true!  You'd be surprised what goes well with natty PB!
> 
> On my last cut I would mix tuna and PB all together a put it into a ziploc bag.  When it was time to eat at work I would just bite the end off and squeeze the combo out...tasted great!  Or another for my low carb days was grilled chicken breast with pb melted on top!




SEE I am not the only crazy one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phred (May 3, 2006)

I am game - I will try this on my next low carb day and if I puke it will be all your fault!!!   



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This is true!  You'd be surprised what goes well with natty PB!
> 
> On my last cut I would mix tuna and PB all together a put it into a ziploc bag.  When it was time to eat at work I would just bite the end off and squeeze the combo out...tasted great!  Or another for my low carb days was grilled chicken breast with pb melted on top!


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2006)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This is true! You'd be surprised what goes well with natty PB!
> 
> On my last cut I would mix tuna and PB all together a put it into a ziploc bag. When it was time to eat at work I would just bite the end off and squeeze the combo out...tasted great! Or another for my low carb days was grilled chicken breast with pb melted on top!


 
I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2006)

You guys are sick


----------



## katt (May 3, 2006)

I put PB on my tacos......


----------



## C0ck D1es3l (May 3, 2006)

Let me tell you.  If penut butter was the last thing on earth and it was the only thing I could eat for the rest of my days to survive I would never complain.  I love penut butter more than life its self.


----------



## GoalGetter (May 3, 2006)

I thought this thread was about egg whites!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I thought this thread was about egg whites!


  sorry


----------



## Phred (May 5, 2006)

OK.  Today is low/no carb day for me.  I tried the tuna and Natty PB as you mentioned.  I added some splenda.  It was not great, however, it was not bad at all.  So this is one I will keep.  Thx!  

BTW, my cube mates think I am a little wacko eating this concoction.  



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> This is true!  You'd be surprised what goes well with natty PB!
> 
> On my last cut I would mix tuna and PB all together a put it into a ziploc bag.  When it was time to eat at work I would just bite the end off and squeeze the combo out...tasted great!  Or another for my low carb days was grilled chicken breast with pb melted on top!


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

katt said:
			
		

> I put PB on my tacos......


yer derty...


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

Phred said:
			
		

> OK.  Today is low/no carb day for me.  I tried the tuna and Natty PB as you mentioned.  I added some splenda.  It was not great, however, it was not bad at all.  So this is one I will keep.  Thx!
> 
> BTW, my cube mates think I am a little wacko eating this concoction.


i think i just threw up in my mouth a little. 

you could always mix the tuna with mustard and just eat the PB off the spoon.  my .02.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> Well, its finals, and that means a very late night, just wanted to know if its okay to eat several cooked egg whites this late.


it's fine.


----------



## motionman04 (May 5, 2006)

since the topic is expanding a little, has anyone tried the seasoned tuna from starkist??


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> since the topic is expanding a little, has anyone tried the seasoned tuna from starkist??


what is it seasoned with?


----------



## Pepper (May 5, 2006)

One of them is seasoned with lemon and I about puked when I tasted it.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (May 5, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> One of them is seasoned with lemon and I about puked when I tasted it.


LOL


----------

